# Seaton Sluice, Mausoleum, 03/08



## stesh (Apr 22, 2008)

Though I'd repost this here as it's now lost in the deleted rookie posts of 28dl and I thought others might be interested if you hadn't seen it before?

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.081755&lon=-1.487532&z=20&r=0&src=ggl

Some History:- 

Sir John Hussey Delaval built this mausoleum in 1775. It is cross-shaped in plan and includes a chapel above a basement. It was never used and was turned into a house around 1900. It was empty by the 1950s.

*The Approach*

















*The Interior*











*Around to the back*
















*Down in the crypt*


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 22, 2008)

Might hoy the dogs on their leads and have a wander there at the weekend, oddly in all my years growing up in New Hartley and going to Sluice Middle School in the 80's I knew it was there but never been along to look at it.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW, now this i do like. Love the outside of the building and love the inside. Can't pic my favourite, I like them all. Excellent research on the history and lovely shots.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## stesh (Apr 22, 2008)

Wile-E said:


> Might hoy the dogs on their leads and have a wander there at the weekend, oddly in all my years growing up in New Hartley and going to Sluice Middle School in the 80's I knew it was there but never been along to look at it.



Small world, I used to live in the Sluice, the Mausoleum by the way is circled by a Ha Ha, but if you walk around it your sure to see a way up


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 22, 2008)

If your nickname on here is the same as one you had at school, then I've a feeling that I suspect you were at school around the same time I was, maybe a year or two older...


----------



## stesh (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, that be me then


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

What an interesting building! Imagine living in a mausoleum, eh! Fabulous windows and other architectural details. Cheers for that.


----------

